# Question about water filter (specifically Duo Temp Pro)



## alexnd (May 8, 2018)

I've recently bought a used Duo Temp Pro, and I have a question about the water filter: if I already have a Brita water filter jug, do I still need to replace the water filter inside the machine? On the instruction manual I believe it says to use fresh water every time the machine is to be used, so if I fill the water tank from my Brita jug, I take it the water filter inside the Duo Temp Pro is useless?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

It's similar to the BE in that respect. I have heard of people just taking the filters out of the tank and using Brita filters. Personally I put a filter in but have also always used a Brita jug. My theory being the filter in the tank can't do any harm? I've never changed it though, haven't had any issues with limescale since I bought it either (about 18 months ago)


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Cooffe said:


> It's similar to the BE in that respect. I have heard of people just taking the filters out of the tank and using Brita filters. Personally I put a filter in but have also always used a Brita jug. My theory being the filter in the tank can't do any harm? I've never changed it though, haven't had any issues with limescale since I bought it either (about 18 months ago)


You really shouldn't keep the same filter in the tank for 18 months, It will be a breading ground for bacteria, also the filter will break down and leach into the water, There is reccomendations with these filters of how of how frequently to change, the Claris swiss one is every 40 litres of water.

I just don't use the filters at all, stick to bottled ashbeck/volvic water.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Iris said:


> You really shouldn't keep the same filter in the tank for 18 months, It will be a breading ground for bacteria, also the filter will break down and leach into the water, There is reccomendations with these filters of how of how frequently to change, the Claris swiss one is every 40 litres of water.
> 
> I just don't use the filters at all, stick to bottled ashbeck/volvic water.


I agree and was worried initially about it and checked after 3 months as suggested, but no issues. Have checked regularly at 3 monthly intervals and there's been no change. I should probably change it or take it out all together though.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Personally I don't leave water in my tank, I fill it just enough for each use, and then empty it. I wash tank in hot soapy water at the end of each day and leave the lid slightly open to air dry. Because I don't like leaving water sitting in the tank I don't use the water filters as they would dry out, I think if your using a brita filter jug, you wouldn't really need to use the sage filters. But of course that is personal preference.

Personally I think the best approach is to use water that will not damage your machine to begin and, and will make nice tasting coffee, personally I stick with volvic or sometimes mix 50/50 volvic and ashbeck.


----------



## hummel89 (Dec 7, 2018)

My advice is - if you use filter in the tank, then you need to replace it. However, if you use brita jug or any other filtered water you can remove the filter from tank and not use it at all (saves you money). Don't forget to descale coffee machine when needed anyway (stick to routine at least 1 descale every 3/4 months to be on the safe side... especialy considering tht puly descaler las ages an doesn't break the bank).


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Plus 1 for removing the water filter and using bottled water or Brita jug, I just got rid of my filter and somehow espresso tastes better even the beans are week old since first opened the bag. I will descale monthly just to be on a safe side, water is super hard in my area.


----------

